# سؤال عاجل عن ال icdl



## طالب فلزات (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*سؤال عاجل عن ال **icdl**.*​ 

*أولا ما الفرق بين المستويات المختلفة لل **icdl**؟*

*ثانيا أيهما أفضل أن احصل على الشهادة الآن المستوى الرابع أم الانتظار حتى العام القادم(2009) *


*والحصول على المستوى الخامس ؟*

*ثالثا ما الأفضل أن احصل عليها متقدما للامتحانات باللغة العربية أم الإنجليزية ؟*


*رابعا ما رأيكم فيما يقال عن تراجع مستوى الاعتراف بها؟*


----------

